# new victoria beckham inspired hair cut



## ch33tah (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 5, 2007)

very cute! i love it! and it shows off your cute earrings


----------



## Hilly (Sep 5, 2007)

looks great on you!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2007)

I actually gasped and said WOOOOOW out loud. Gorgeous.


----------



## cindylicious (Sep 5, 2007)

wow!! suit u very well!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 5, 2007)

*I LOVE IT!!!!*


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG it looks way better on you than her... you look gorgeous


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 5, 2007)

Great haircut.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 6, 2007)

suits you! very cute!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, you look great!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 6, 2007)

Hot!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

The cut looks so freaking good on you!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks great on you and i love those earrings!


----------



## goink (Sep 6, 2007)

you rock it better than her, imo.
i love how sleek your hair is.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 6, 2007)

Sooo sexy! I love it a lot! I wish I could do something like that. I'm always afraid to get my hair cut because I don't know if it would suit my face and whatnot. And also, I'm lazy with styling. Never style my hair lol.


----------



## frocher (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, you look wonderful.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG  thats GORGEOUS!


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

The best part about this hair style.... is the wicked bed head i get when i wake up!

:b


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, i am loving this haircut on you!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 6, 2007)

it soo cute!


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, this suits you soooo well!! love it!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2007)

i love it! i wish i had the balls to cut mine so short LoL it looks great on you =]


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!!!! I love the hair.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

looks amazing on you!


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 11, 2007)

didn't rihanna have it first??


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 11, 2007)

no Victorias had her famous 'Pob' [posh + bob] last year then everyone got that done then this year she got her angled 'pob' n now every other person has it


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2007)

wow it looks FAB! u look GREAT with that cut!!


----------



## ch33tah (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_didn't rihanna have it first?? _

 
I don't even know who that is 

i've not seen anyone here in my city with the same style. Lots of bobs, but nothing as angular and asymmetrical as mine.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 13, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Kaylin_Marie (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks absolutely stunning on you!  You have the perfect features for this cut!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## makeupislove (Oct 12, 2007)

not only does it look great on you, the cut was REALLY well done!


----------



## Jot (Oct 12, 2007)

You look totally beautiful.


----------



## PBunnieP (Oct 25, 2007)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Uchina (Oct 25, 2007)

AWESOME hair!  You look like Cate Blanchett.


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 26, 2007)

love it!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

wow, very nice! it looks good on you


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 21, 2007)

Really gorgeous!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous cut!  It looks great on you.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

you look amazing girl!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 27, 2007)

its sooo cute!!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 12, 2007)

i love vb's hair.

it suits you very well. very sexy.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 14, 2007)

I totally second the poster that said you look like Cate Blanchet.

But, I may be late to the game or my eyes are playing tricks on me.. Are your eyes two different colors?


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 14, 2007)

that is very daring, i love it!

sometimes i think i wanna get that done to my hair but i get scared because i kinda have a long face it might not look right.. lol

but you rocked it chic!


----------



## Ciara (Dec 14, 2007)

your new cut looks amazing on you.... go girl!!!


----------



## lnancy (Dec 30, 2007)

i love the hair and your eyes are amazing..  =)


----------



## angelwings (Jan 12, 2008)

You look gorgeous! It suits you perfectly.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 12, 2008)

looks so great on u


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2008)

i love it, it's fabulous!


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 13, 2008)

That looks really good on you! I can't pull off short hair like that


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 13, 2008)

that haircut is perfect on you!! really, i've seen so many bad versions of it, i was almost shocked to see such a lovely one! It frames your face beautifully


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 19, 2008)

love it! You look great!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks so good!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

wow i love it !! i've been wanting to cut my hair
really short like v.beckham, but i love my long hair /=
hehe.


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Feb 22, 2008)

that looks STUNNING!!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 22, 2008)

It really, really suits your face. You look fierce!


----------

